# Purchasing a second tractor...



## Circle MC Farms LLC

In the past 3 years I have grown my family's hay business to nearly quadruple its original productivity...with the same, 82eng/65pto JD 54102wd w/521 loader. For the amount of tillage I am doing now, as well as the need to run hay equipment in the next couple of years, I need a larger(100+hp) MFWD tractor. I'm a John Deere fanboy *pauses for booing to end* but I'm willing to look at other brands too. Top of my price range is about 40,000 and about 3-4,000 hours. Need to have a loader with it. I've been looking at some 5101E's, 64x0's and others, but I wanted to see what you guys think. So how bout it, give me the good, bad, and ugly on your favorite (or least favorite) 100 hp tractor.  Here's my baby, for those of you who like pictures


----------



## 8350HiTech

How many hours do you intend to put on it each year?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

At this point less than 500 per year. The tractor pictured is an 01' that has 1800 hours, approximately 900 of which are from the past three years since I started renovating our land.

Also: Really happy with my JD Dealer, but there is also a CNH about the same distance away, I just like being able to get everything at the same place. Not sure if there's a Kubota house anywhere near me.


----------



## Teslan

I don't know what to tell you about your tractor, but man that's some black dirt you have where you are.


----------



## somedevildawg

Stick with the Deere....7 series if you can find one n that range....good time of year to be buying in a couple of months

If not, 6420....6330. Etc...FEL? Looks like you could stand a little 4 wheel drive action, just looking at that dirt...er. Soil


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I would like an FEL since all we do is rounds. Lol, I wouldn't trade our black "gumbo" clay for anything. We have some of the best soil in the county as far as native nutrients. I can get upwards of 1.5 tons/acre with no fertilizer.  I do need the 4wd though for tillage...that and a few extra horses is all my 5410 lacks, otherwise it's been an awesome tractor. Here's a more recent pic, added 1000lbs to the rear axle to help balance and traction. (that's a 1000lb roll on the loader fyi) It also has new front tires, Gensco Aircraft tires where they cut out the aircraft bead and fill them with no-flat foam.


----------



## Hayman1

Farmboy555 said:


> I need a larger(100+hp) MFWD tractor. I'm a John Deere fanboy *pauses for booing to end* but I'm willing to look at other brands too. Top of my price range is about 40,000 and about 3-4,000 hours. Need to have a loader with it. I've been looking at some 5101E's, 64x0's and others, but I wanted to see what you guys think. So how bout it, give me the good, bad, and ugly on your favorite (or least favorite) 100 hp tractor


I would go with JD, but I would not touch an E series tractor for what you want. I like the D series for cheap no frills HP-in your case a 6115D but the trans is or was only 9 spd in the wet clutch version which is a pain. I love my new 5075M-really heavy duty in the clutches etc and has 16spd with a wet clutch and reverser. You might want to look at a 5105M -may not be the right number but it is the 100eng-80+Pto M series tractor. I think you will find it much more expensive than the Ds but the tranny is worth a lot. Also, you might want to look at purchasing new- over the long haul-it might be a better deal. If you have horses you can get a good discount on a new purchase. Just a thought- Rick


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I got to put about 20 hours on a 5101E cutting hay this summer, it was an upgrade from what I have now, but it did seem kinda like a lightweight tractor. It would run the 9ft disc I was cutting with pretty well, but it got bogged down fairly easy. I really loved the l/hand shifter, but I know they all have that now. Also got to move 200 rolls of hay with a 6430 and liked it much better. Do you mean real horses or horsepower? I'd like to keep my current one if I can but I could trade if the deal was good enough.


----------



## Hayman1

Farmboy555 said:


> I got to put about 20 hours on a 5101E cutting hay this summer, it was an upgrade from what I have now, but it did seem kinda like a lightweight tractor. It would run the 9ft disc I was cutting with pretty well, but it got bogged down fairly easy. I really loved the l/hand shifter, but I know they all have that now. Also got to move 200 rolls of hay with a 6430 and liked it much better. Do you mean real horses or horsepower? I'd like to keep my current one if I can but I could trade if the deal was good enough.


Real horses-JD has a real good equine discount if you are a member of any one of a bunch of equine organizations. They don't advertise it much but its there. If not a member, you can join and get the discount. We belong to USEA and USEF. They are the orgs for eventers.

Don't know that I would go with just one tractor-never know when you are going to be in a pinch and have hay on the ground-even with new tractors-maybe especially with new machines. My 5075m is enough to cut or bale with in a pinch-would not want to do it all the time but I could finish a job if I needed to. I had a 5300 that I traded for the 5075-yeah it is 10 more pto (60 vs 50) but the clutches are worlds apart. Think that is what you would eventually find with the E series. JD says no, but they call them the economy series and they are cheaper, they cut something out or lessened something so there you go. The weight is another factor-lot more steel in my 5075 than in the 5300.


----------



## longmeadow farm

I would stay away from the Deere "E" series. They are 10K cheaper for a reason. I have a 5320 I use primarily during the haying season and it's a maintenance nightmare. I just finished looking at a Deere 5075E 4wd cab tractor...engineering wise it is not competitive and appears "flimsy". I would look at the "M" 5000 series or a low hour 6000 series, but stay away from the "D's".. that 9 speed doesn't have enough gears for an adequate hay tractor. Interestingly, Deere doesn't have a competitive offering in the medium duty (E series) 60-65 PTO HP class. Engineering and feature wise the CNH and Kubota offerings are a better buy/tractor.


----------



## mlappin

longmeadow farm said:


> I would stay away from the Deere "E" series. They are 10K cheaper for a reason. I have a 5320 I use primarily during the haying season and it's a maintenance nightmare. I just finished looking at a Deere 5075E 4wd cab tractor...engineering wise it is not competitive and appears "flimsy". I would look at the "M" 5000 series or a low hour 6000 series, but stay away from the "D's".. that 9 speed doesn't have enough gears for an adequate hay tractor. Interestingly, Deere doesn't have a competitive offering in the medium duty (E series) 60-65 PTO HP class. Engineering and feature wise the CNH and Kubota offerings are a better buy/tractor.


After searching for cab tractors to make hay with I'm amazed at how few under 100hp tractors have adequate transmissions, the ones that do are gold plated. I have a 1950's Oliver 770 that had a mechanical T/A for a total of 12 gears, 1964 Oliver 1600 had twelve gears, my late 60's Oliver 1855 has 18 speeds.


----------



## Hayman1

mlappin said:


> After searching for cab tractors to make hay with I'm amazed at how few under 100hp tractors have adequate transmissions, the ones that due are gold plated. I have a 1950's Oliver 770 that had a mechanical T/A for a total of 12 gears, 1964 Oliver 1600 had twelve gears, my late 60's Oliver 1855 has 18 speeds.


totally agree- the JD2755 adn 2955 with the 8 spd and high low was a great tranny for hay work and being able to flip to high at the end of a windrow was neat. I have no issues with my 6100D except it is missing some gear speeds you really need in hay work-if they just put the trans from the 55 series in it with the wet clutch, and skip all the electronic crap, now we would have something.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

What do you guys think of these? Kinda far from me, but I'm sure i could find a hauler.

John Deere 6715

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8037137

John Deere 6603

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7906737


----------



## JD3430

Wow, I'm looking for a tractor and that 6715 is pretty close to me.


----------



## Hayman1

Farmboy555 said:


> What do you guys think of these? Kinda far from me, but I'm sure i could find a hauler.
> 
> John Deere 6715
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8037137
> 
> John Deere 6603
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7906737


The 6603 is the precursor to the 6115D I suggested to you. Don't know how many if any changes were made on the number shift. I would not touch it unless it has the power reverser 9 spd with the wet clutch.

I don't know anything about the 15s-they aren't that old and there were a series of them-think they were made in Germany.


----------



## somedevildawg

I had a 6715 made in Germany, my friend has one as well, mine was for crap....he ain't had any problems with his...bout 6k hours on his. I really liked mine but it had some fuel supply issues and I replaced all the lines, installed check valves....nothing seemed to work, just wouldn't crank after sitting, would loose prime, sold it back to the dealer for basically what I paid for it after 1 yr of service.....between those two tractors, the power quad is a nicer tranny for hay work...btw same tractor you're looking at I sold two years ago for 40k....this one seems priced a bit high, maybe 34-35k seems more in line...


----------



## 8350HiTech

Don't trust anything on the lot at Turkeyfoot. Find a different tractor.


----------



## FCF

8350HiTech said:


> Don't trust anything on the lot at Turkeyfoot. Find a different tractor.


Guess they haven't changed with the new building. Went there to look at a tractor about 8-10 years ago when we lived in the Mid-Atlantic area, couldn't get off the lot fast enough.


----------



## 8350HiTech

FCF said:


> Guess they haven't changed with the new building. Went there to look at a tractor about 8-10 years ago when we lived in the Mid-Atlantic area, couldn't get off the lot fast enough.


New building: same Lyle Diller.


----------



## 8350HiTech

At least they got rid of that stupid f650 "pickup" that they used to position in the background of EVERY photo.


----------



## JD3430

I didn't hear anything good about them, either. 
Nice tractor for me, though.


----------



## deadmoose

How are you paying? An advantage if you could step up to new is the no interest loans if financing. Also unless you know where your used tractor came from how often are you just buying someone else's problem? Good luck in yoursearch in any case. Have you built your tractor on each mmanufacturers website to compare new specs and prices?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I have built one on several different mfg's sites. I'd love to buy new, only catch is, my dad's the one with the checkbook...lol. Until we start moving a bunch more hay I can't buy new, just simply can't afford it. One of my options is to buy the local custom baler's machines. I know for a fact he takes good care of em, and they're willing to give em to me at trade in value, and they generally trade off at about 3k hours. Jd 6430's, 5101E's, and 6130D's


----------



## deadmoose

That sounds like a good plan if they have the tractor you need. And you know it was taken care of.


----------



## longmeadow farm

Farmboy555, on 27 Sept 2013 - 3:43 PM, said:



Farmboy555 said:


> What do you guys think of these? Kinda far from me, but I'm sure i could find a hauler.
> 
> John Deere 6715
> 
> http://www.tractorho...px?OHID=8037137
> 
> John Deere 6603
> 
> http://www.tractorho...px?OHID=7906737


I would stay away from the 6603. Go to the Deere website, check the operators manual for "ground speeds". I have a neighbor with a 6603 with 34 inch rubber, he's told me numerous times that he is missing his "mowing" gear.


----------



## Hayman1

longmeadow farm said:


> Farmboy555, on 27 Sept 2013 - 3:43 PM, said:
> 
> I would stay away from the 6603. Go to the Deere website, check the operators manual for "ground speeds". I have a neighbor with a 6603 with 34 inch rubber, he's told me numerous times that he is missing his "mowing" gear.


The nine spd trans does have a serious lacking in the 3,4,5,and 6 horse power range which is my haying spds. But that said, the 6130D or the 6115D is a lot of HP for a lot lot less $ than the 30 series tractors


----------



## JD3430

Looked like the 6715 lacked pump GPM. It was only listed to be 17.5. Seems low.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Hayman1 said:


> The nine spd trans does have a serious lacking in the 3,4,5,and 6 horse power range which is my haying spds. But that said, the 6130D or the 6115D is a lot of HP for a lot lot less $ than the 30 series tractors


This is the main reason I've been looking at them, my custom cutter doesn't seem to have trouble with them, and (here) we can mow anywhere from 2-9 miles per hour depending on thickness of the hay. I'm sure I could find a few gears in there that'd work. It also means I can get low houred 130hp and an FEL for the price of 100hp 6430 with no FEL and so many hours it's on its last leg. I know they aren't quite as comfy, but I'm sure they're better than what I've got now


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

What do you guys think of Kubota? Just peeked at tractorhouse and there's several right in my area that meet all my criteria. An experience or reasons why I should stay with the deere's vs them?

Thanks, Troy


----------



## Hayman1

Farmboy555 said:


> This is the main reason I've been looking at them, my custom cutter doesn't seem to have trouble with them, and (here) we can mow anywhere from 2-9 miles per hour depending on thickness of the hay. I'm sure I could find a few gears in there that'd work. It also means I can get low houred 130hp and an FEL for the price of 100hp 6430 with no FEL and so many hours it's on its last leg. I know they aren't quite as comfy, but I'm sure they're better than what I've got now


I made 6K squares and 120 rounds and did not have a problem with my 6100D. the air ride seat is the same or felt the same to me. I do like the console controls for hydraulics better on the higher priced series, but hey-for 30K difference, I can adjust.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Thanks for all the replies guys! Does anyone frequent auctions? I'm thinking about going to some of those to see f there are any decent tractors there, rather than just relying on tractorhouse as a price guide


----------



## Colby

Try a 6410 or 7210


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> Try a 6410 or 7210


I've been looking at those, the price is right, but the hours are a little high. Anything I should be afraid of at that many hours?


----------



## JD3430

Farmboy555 said:


> What do you guys think of Kubota? Just peeked at tractorhouse and there's several right in my area that meet all my criteria. An experience or reasons why I should stay with the deere's vs them?
> Thanks, Troy


I Like mine. Nice hay tractors.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

So after some more searching, I think these are pretty well my options (excluding possible deals with local custom guy)

2004 Kubota M9540D 20 miles from me, 25 more PTO HP than I have now

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7797099

2005 KUBOTA M105S 50 miles from me, 28 more PTO Hp than i have now

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8001494

2008 Kubota 108S 75 miles from me, 32 more PTO hp than i have now

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8033343

1997 John Deere 6400 2-300 miles from me 20 more PTO HP than I have now

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8013247

The deal my custom baler buddy was going to give me went like this:

$30,000 for a (2010 or 11 can't remember now) 5101E with 2500-3000 hours w/loader all in good condition, oil changed regularly, air filters/radiator blown out daily, etc. For that same tractor the dealer wants 12 grand more.

He trades about one tractor per year, and they also trade of 6100D series and 6430's, so I just have to wait and see how things work out 

As far as those Kubotas though(I don't really like that particular Deere) what do you guys think/would they be a good buy?


----------



## deadmoose

Although I am partial to Orange more than green, the known maintenance and care of that JD from your buddy definitely adds value vs the unknown. Some get rid of tractors like him. Problem is many get rid of their problem tractors.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

deadmoose said:


> Although I am partial to Orange more than green, the known maintenance and care of that JD from your buddy definitely adds value vs the unknown. Some get rid of tractors like him. Problem is many get rid of their problem tractors.


I feared the same thing, however I came to find out that the one they just traded off was the one I ran this past summer, so I know it wasn't a problem tractor, they just don't like running that many hours because they run 7 days a week (weather permitting) from March/April all the way through October. They're also growing their operation, so they're trading up to larger tractors, not more 5101E's. I also trust the guy like a second dad or an uncle and he's too honest to ever stick me with a lemon...lol


----------



## Grateful11

Farmboy555 said:


> What do you guys think of Kubota? Just peeked at tractorhouse and there's several right in my area that meet all my criteria. An experience or reasons why I should stay with the deere's vs them?
> 
> Thanks, Troy


One of the largest hay producers in this area only runs Kubota's these days. It's about a 6 person operation just at his main farm. He pulls a Krone Big Pack Square Baler with one and all his land is hilly. He said his main reason for leaving JD was fuel economy. There's only one Kubota here, an L3940 with FEL and it gets used about 365 days a year for feeding 4x4 bales and a lot of other small chores, it's has been great. The last tractor purchased here was a new 2011 JD 5065M 2WD with Cab and Power Reverser. Wife and son had decided on a Kubota M7040 but when the deal came along for the Deere at $32K it was too good of a deal to turn down, our son loves it. I put him a stereo in it that's iPhone compatible and he can listen to whatever it is young people listen to these days and if he get a call the music pauses and he answers the phone and keeps right on gettin' it. The Deere is great for drilling, tedding and raking, they even did all the mowing with it for the Fall Hay, Soybeans and Millet, as the ground was too wet to get the larger tractors on it. The Deere also has 16F and 16R speeds vs. I think 8 speeds on the M7040. It handled the Kuhn FC 243 RTG just fine, although my wife side the mower slid her sideways a bit in a turn once, slick red clay. I think Deere under rates their HP a bit and if you look at the Nebraska test that would seem so.

I think the M100 series puts you into quite a bit heavier machine than M9000 series and I think a long wheelbase. There's a lot of part time guys running the JD 5000E series tractors around here but the ergonomics of them just don't seem very well thought out at least not to my wife and son when they test drove a 5083E. They may have changed a bit in the last year not sure.

Then again when you personally know a piece of equipment that means a lot.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Grateful11 said:


> One of the largest hay producers in this area only runs Kubota's these days. It's about a 6 person operation just at his main farm. He pulls a Krone Big Pack Square Baler with one and all his land is hilly. He said his main reason for leaving JD was fuel economy. There's only one Kubota here, an L3940 with FEL and it gets used about 365 days a year for feeding 4x4 bales and a lot of other small chores, it's has been great. The last tractor purchased here was a new 2011 JD 5065M 2WD with Cab and Power Reverser. Wife and son had decided on a Kubota M7040 but when the deal came along for the Deere at $32K it was too good of a deal to turn down, our son loves it. I put him a stereo in it that's iPhone compatible and he can listen to whatever it is young people listen to these days and if he get a call the music pauses and he answers the phone and keeps right on gettin' it. The Deere is great for drilling, tedding and raking, they even did all the mowing with it for the Fall Hay, Soybeans and Millet, as the ground was too wet to get the larger tractors on it. The Deere also has 16F and 16R speeds vs. I think 8 speeds on the M7040. It handled the Kuhn FC 243 RTG just fine, although my wife side the mower slid her sideways a bit in a turn once, slick red clay. I think Deere under rates their HP a bit and if you look at the Nebraska test that would seem so.


Yeah they do kind of under rate them so they can talk you into buying the next notch up (and next more expensive  ) model...lol. In order for me to justify buying one it has to be MFWD so I can pull a plow and move hay in the mud with it too, if I were buying just for mowing and baling I'd have already bought a 2wd model, no reason to have extra components when you won't use em, but I do.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I have a 6400 Deere that i cut and rake with and have done some baling with it and they are good tractors, I would only go with 4wd in our neck of the woods it's so much smoother of a ride. I'm currently baling with a 7410 JD and also run a 7400 and 7510 and they are the cats meow, great tractors that are fairly good on fuel with an outstanding ride. We ran a 5520 deere for two seasons and it was real good on fuel and could handle the baler as well. A buddy of mine got a new kubota a m7040 4wd I believe and that has got to be the roughest riding tractor I have ever been on.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> I have a 6400 Deere that i cut and rake with and have done some baling with it and they are good tractors, I would only go with 4wd in our neck of the woods it's so much smoother of a ride. I'm currently baling with a 7410 JD and also run a 7400 and 7510 and they are the cats meow, great tractors that are fairly good on fuel with an outstanding ride. We ran a 5520 deere for two seasons and it was real good on fuel and could handle the baler as well. A buddy of mine got a new kubota a m7040 4wd I believe and that has got to be the roughest riding tractor I have ever been on.


Good to hear from someone in my neck of the woods..lol..I'd love to be running those 70 series...real nice tractors. I like the 6400's too, that one that I posted just has a lot of hours and I don't really want to buy an older tractor than the one I already have. If you're interested in getting rid of any of yours let me know  So a 5520 on a baler huh? What baler was it? Did it have any issues? I didn't figure one that small would handle a round baler.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Baled a little over 3k rolls in 2011 on the 5520 with a 467 baler, baled a couple hundred with a 568.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Nice, I'll have to consider those. The 5525's and 5603's look really nice too.


----------



## JD3430

I have Kubotas but I'm open to any brand. I try not to be brand loyal because it closes a persons choices off when those other choices could be of great benefit.
The M105/108's are great hay tractors. It seems like Kubota practically built them for hay work. Both look like excellent values, too. We'd pay we'll over 40k up here for either of those tractors. 
You're finding some good deals!! 
Previous poster was right on M7040. Mine rides pretty rough and I have bad fields. My goal is to sell it this winter to get a longer wheelbase tractor and more power. It's been a decent tractor though.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

JD3430 said:


> I have Kubotas but I'm open to any brand. I try not to be brand loyal because it closes a persons choices off when those other choices could be of great benefit.
> The M105/108's are great hay tractors. It seems like Kubota practically built them for hay work. Both look like excellent values, too. We'd pay we'll over 40k up here for either of those tractors.
> You're finding some good deals!!
> Previous poster was right on M7040. Mine rides pretty rough and I have bad fields. My goal is to sell it this winter to get a longer wheelbase tractor and more power. It's been a decent tractor though.


I'm the same way, I like JD but they've gotten waaaay too proud of their equipment lately and aren't always the best choice. I have found some great deals though.

I think the riding rough is just a small tractor thing in general because my 5410 rides much rougher than the 5101e and 6430 that I operated.

Well if you pay that much you should just have me go look at one of em, pay the 35k and eat the 2k shipping charge lol


----------



## swmnhay

I'd look at a new Kubota,they have had some attractive finance plans.0% for 5 yrs.I'm not a fan of making payments but a guy would be getting a new tractor with 0 hrs and a warranty at not a lot more per yr annual costs.

The newer GX cabs are sweet by the way.

I bought a 135GX this spring.


----------



## Teslan

Grateful11 said:


> One of the largest hay producers in this area only runs Kubota's these days. It's about a 6 person operation just at his main farm. He pulls a Krone Big Pack Square Baler with one and all his land is hilly. He said his main reason for leaving JD was fuel economy. There's only one Kubota here, an L3940 with FEL and it gets used about 365 days a year for feeding 4x4 bales and a lot of other small chores, it's has been great. The last tractor purchased here was a new 2011 JD 5065M 2WD with Cab and Power Reverser. Wife and son had decided on a Kubota M7040 but when the deal came along for the Deere at $32K it was too good of a deal to turn down, our son loves it. I put him a stereo in it that's iPhone compatible and he can listen to whatever it is young people listen to these days and if he get a call the music pauses and he answers the phone and keeps right on gettin' it. The Deere is great for drilling, tedding and raking, they even did all the mowing with it for the Fall Hay, Soybeans and Millet, as the ground was too wet to get the larger tractors on it. The Deere also has 16F and 16R speeds vs. I think 8 speeds on the M7040. It handled the Kuhn FC 243 RTG just fine, although my wife side the mower slid her sideways a bit in a turn once, slick red clay. I think Deere under rates their HP a bit and if you look at the Nebraska test that would seem so.
> 
> I think the M100 series puts you into quite a bit heavier machine than M9000 series and I think a long wheelbase. There's a lot of part time guys running the JD 5000E series tractors around here but the ergonomics of them just don't seem very well thought out at least not to my wife and son when they test drove a 5083E. They may have changed a bit in the last year not sure.
> 
> Then again when you personally know a piece of equipment that means a lot.


That's something that a Kubota is used with a big square baler on hilly ground. The largest Kubota PTO HP is under the minimum of any Krone big square min hp. Nevermind that Kubotas are known for being a bit lighter on weight then other brands for using with a Big Square. How long has he used a Kubota with a big square? It might be hard on the tractor.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I have to agree with ya there, looked up some of the pics on those cabs...they look comfy as anything  We'll end up having to make payments either way, it's just a question of who the money goes to and how much the payments are  When/if we buy a tractor it has to be doing enough work to at least come close to paying for itself, if not paying for itself, so I am going to have to figure out some way to keep it busy. I'm thinking custom work for neighbors and others..but I've never done that before so I've no idea how to go about it or what to charge. 



swmnhay said:


> I'd look at a new Kubota,they have had some attractive finance plans.0% for 5 yrs.I'm not a fan of making payments but a guy would be getting a new tractor with 0 hrs and a warranty at not a lot more per yr annual costs.
> 
> The newer GX cabs are sweet by the way.
> 
> I bought a 135GX this spring.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Farmboy555 said:


> I have to agree with ya there, looked up some of the pics on those cabs...they look comfy as anything  We'll end up having to make payments either way, it's just a question of who the money goes to and how much the payments are  When/if we buy a tractor it has to be doing enough work to at least come close to paying for itself, if not paying for itself, so I am going to have to figure out some way to keep it busy. I'm thinking custom work for neighbors and others..but I've never done that before so I've no idea how to go about it or what to charge.


Are there other players nearby doing custom work that you'll need to lure business away from or will you need to convince people currently doing their own work that they should hire you instead? Either way, those aren't easy tasks. Nothing wrong with offering your services but you ought to count on the tractor paying for itself on your farm. That's the only part you can count on.


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> That's something that a Kubota is used with a big square baler on hilly ground. The largest Kubota PTO HP is under the minimum of any Krone big square min hp. Nevermind that Kubotas are known for being a bit lighter on weight then other brands for using with a Big Square. How long has he used a Kubota with a big square? It might be hard on the tractor.


I would probably go to a bigger tractor than a G135 (Kubotas biggest tractor) if I were running a BIG square baler, but then again, I'd do that with a comparable Deere, or any other brand, too. Just not enough HP no matter the color unless your on flat ground.

If I were running a smaller square baler, I think you'd be OK with 110 pto HP. Round baler, no problem.

Just for comparisons sake:
M-126x is 108 PTO HP, weighs 10,140 lbs. pump is 20.4
Deere 6715 is 105PTO HP, weighs 10,300lbs and pump is 17. 5

Doesn't sound like much of a weight advantage to me if we're comparing tractors by power, which is what most buyers use to compare.

All I want is a Deere 7x10 series, so believe me, I'm a Deere fan (Case, too)..I just can't find one.
Both brands make fine tractors. 
Bottom line is Kubota is cheaper up front, Deere is painted better and holds value better on the back end.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

There is only one custom baler right near me and he is a sleazebag who has cheated my neighbors out of 90 rolls of hay before, and laid down 65 rolls worth of my hay that subsequently got rained on for 12 days  :angry: <_< so I wouldn't have any problem competing with him. Almost nobody cuts their own, in fact I can't think of anyone within ten miles that does. My buddy works in this area but there are people that don't use him and would be willing to hire me.

I didn't mean just baling either, there are a lot of people here that don't have a tractor big enough to till/mow/build driveways/do light dirt work/etc and I'm pretty sure would work with me. I also split firewood and chainsaw/clear/haul off brush which are marketable here.

In addition I have 220 more tillable acres (outside of the 150 that I run already) of family owned land that are currently leased to a row crop farmer, but I could begin working if I have the bigger tractor to handle that acreage.

I think(hope) between all that I can swing the cost of it without much extra capital outlay. Does that sound too crazy? 



8350HiTech said:


> Are there other players nearby doing custom work that you'll need to lure business away from or will you need to convince people currently doing their own work that they should hire you instead? Either way, those aren't easy tasks. Nothing wrong with offering your services but you ought to count on the tractor paying for itself on your farm. That's the only part you can count on.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> I would probably go to a bigger tractor than a G135 (Kubotas biggest tractor) if I were running a BIG square baler, but then again, I'd do that with a comparable Deere, or any other brand, too. Just not enough HP no matter the color unless your on flat ground.
> 
> If I were running a smaller square baler, I think you'd be OK with 110 pto HP. Round baler, no problem.
> 
> Just for comparisons sake:
> M-126x is 108 PTO HP, weighs 10,140 lbs. pump is 20.4
> Deere 6715 is 105PTO HP, weighs 10,300lbs and pump is 17. 5
> 
> Doesn't sound like much of a weight advantage to me if we're comparing tractors by power, which is what most buyers use to compare.
> 
> All I want is a Deere 7x10 series, so believe me, I'm a Deere fan (Case, too)..I just can't find one.
> Both brands make fine tractors.
> Bottom line is Kubota is cheaper up front, Deere is painted better and holds value better on the back end.


Yes I tried our 125 hp MF on our 3x3 baler when we bought the baler. It worked ok, but it just felt like the tractor was working too hard. I'm sure if we hadn't gotten something larger we would have had problems already with the MF.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Well I'd love to have one that size as well, a 7x10 or 7x20. Money's the problem  Do you guys think a tractor like these would handle a round baler with the intention of trading up as soon as money allows?

JD 5420

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8011151

JD 5520

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8004874

JD 5603

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8029395



JD3430 said:


> I would probably go to a bigger tractor than a G135 (Kubotas biggest tractor) if I were running a BIG square baler, but then again, I'd do that with a comparable Deere, or any other brand, too. Just not enough HP no matter the color unless your on flat ground.
> 
> If I were running a smaller square baler, I think you'd be OK with 110 pto HP. Round baler, no problem.
> 
> Just for comparisons sake:
> M-126x is 108 PTO HP, weighs 10,140 lbs. pump is 20.4
> Deere 6715 is 105PTO HP, weighs 10,300lbs and pump is 17. 5
> 
> Doesn't sound like much of a weight advantage to me if we're comparing tractors by power, which is what most buyers use to compare.
> 
> All I want is a Deere 7x10 series, so believe me, I'm a Deere fan (Case, too)..I just can't find one.
> Both brands make fine tractors.
> Bottom line is Kubota is cheaper up front, Deere is painted better and holds value better on the back end.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Farmboy555 said:


> Well I'd love to have one that size as well, a 7x10 or 7x20. Money's the problem  Do you guys think a tractor like these would handle a round baler with the intention of trading up as soon as money allows?
> 
> JD 5420
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8011151
> 
> JD 5520
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8004874
> 
> JD 5603
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8029395


I think a lot of people have different opinions on what you ought to have to run a round baler. I've run mine with my Deutz 6275 when I was between big tractors and it was too small. Didn't like hills and, maybe more importantly, not enough clearance under tractor or between wheels to get decent sized windrows under it properly. I used to regularly run an 1896 case and at 95 it worked pretty well. Of course, after getting my 135hp Valtra that really sits wide and high, I can now understand why I see locally on round balers: 8670 genesis, 8560 genesis, 3488 IH, 5250 maxxum, and similar. So.... Yes, your list will technically run round baler but extra size and power can certainly come in immensely handy. Size matters.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

That makes sense. I don't have many hills but this tractor would also be for tillage so I could see the power issues, and also windrow clearance problems with the smaller ones. Thanks for the advice  All this feedback has helped me think about stuff I never would have otherwise.



8350HiTech said:


> I think a lot of people have different opinions on what you ought to have to run a round baler. I've run mine with my Deutz 6275 when I was between big tractors and it was too small. Didn't like hills and, maybe more importantly, not enough clearance under tractor or between wheels to get decent sized windrows under it properly. I used to regularly run an 1896 case and at 95 it worked pretty well. Of course, after getting my 135hp Valtra that really sits wide and high, I can now understand why I see locally on round balers: 8670 genesis, 8560 genesis, 3488 IH, 5250 maxxum, and similar. So.... Yes, your list will technically run round baler but extra size and power can certainly come in immensely handy. Size matters.


----------



## Hayman1

If you are thinking tillage, I would think 90pto hp is min given your 9 shank CP. i have a 7 taylorway and it pulls fine with my 2wd 6100 D at 80 pto hp. I have a JD 12 ft disc and a 12.5 foot roller harrow all of which work well for me so your equipment is in the same ball park at 100 hp tractor size. good luck. H


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Haha well after thinking about it some more I realized you're completely right...I've been pulling 9 shanks 4-6 inches deep with a 2wd 65 PTO horse tractor, so what am I worried about with a MFWD 83 PTO horse tractor?  And the only issue I have with my current tractor is that it loses traction, 99% of the time before it loses power.

I'm probably going to end up going with a JD 5520 for price reasons if I can't catch a good deal from my baler buddy on a 6430. It's about the right size for my operation and it won't break the bank 



Hayman1 said:


> If you are thinking tillage, I would think 90pto hp is min given your 9 shank CP. i have a 7 taylorway and it pulls fine with my 2wd 6100 D at 80 pto hp. I have a JD 12 ft disc and a 12.5 foot roller harrow all of which work well for me so your equipment is in the same ball park at 100 hp tractor size. good luck. H


----------



## Lewis Ranch

A suggestion on the 5520, tint the windows. It's a lifesaver and you'll thank me for it later lol. Also put screens in front of the radiator, the one we had did not have them and you had to blow the radiator out daily sometimes 2-3 times a day to keep the ac blowing cold.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> A suggestion on the 5520, tint the windows. It's a lifesaver and you'll thank me for it later lol. Also put screens in front of the radiator, the one we had did not have them and you had to blow the radiator out daily sometimes 2-3 times a day to keep the ac blowing cold.


Who did the tint for yours? I'd love to get both my current ones and whichever one I buy tinted. I'll keep those screens in mind, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

A tint shop in durant did ours.


----------



## Gearclash

> maybe more importantly, not enough clearance under tractor or between wheels to get decent sized windrows under it proper


Under tractor clearance becomes a non issue if a plastic or tarp skid is strapped under the tractor. Did this years ago for our 5140 which is a bit of a low rider and now no matter what the height of the windrow, it will slide under the tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Gearclash said:


> Under tractor clearance becomes a non issue if a plastic or tarp skid is strapped under the tractor. Did this years ago for our 5140 which is a bit of a low rider and now no matter what the height of the windrow, it will slide under the tractor.


True. That doesn't widen the wheels though. My opinion, you should have wheel width at least as wide as baler pickup and most smallish tractors don't provide that.


----------



## RossK

One of the best tractors ever made is a box car magnum. 8910 ought to be an excellent option for ya. 135hp. You will love having 1000 and 540 pto shafts at the same time. They work great as a loader tractor. You can through two 1500 lb. bales around in the bucket and you won't even know they are out there. I have a friend that ran an JD8400 and had to spend 10k on the rear end every year. He finally got on the phone and started calling case dealers. Out of 40 dealers only 3 had ever had the rear end apart on the box car magnums. He rented one for a couple weeks and then called and traded 3 deeres off for 2 magnums. The engine is an 8.3 cummins which will run forever, extremely fuel efficient and cheap to work on if, for some odd reason, you have to. Ought to be able to find one in your price range too.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Should I be afraid of anything with higher hours like this one?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8055621

Only thing I really have against these is that I'm really looking for a newer tractor than the one I have now.


----------



## JD3430

They are GREAT tractors.
Needs tires $$$$


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

That was my next question, how much are tires on one?


----------



## JD3430

Rears are $1k each unless you want junk.
Fronts are $500 ea, " " " "


----------



## somedevildawg

Ifn it's just gonna be used for hayin, I c no need for rubber right yet, maybe another 1000 hrs or so depending on road travel....I hate new tires on hay ground...


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Rears are $1k each unless you want junk.
> Fronts are $500 ea, " " " "


That would be extra cheap. I'd expect rears at least $1500 and fronts $800. And that's BKT or Galaxy. Bend over for michelins.


----------



## mlappin

RossK said:


> The engine is an 8.3 cummins which will run forever, extremely fuel efficient and cheap to work on if, for some odd reason, you have to. Ought to be able to find one in your price range too.


Have to agree on the 8.3 Cummins, almost as bullet proof as the 5.9. We have a 8.3 in one of our Massey combines, it always pops right off no matter the temp with no ether or pre heating, if it doesn't start you don't want to be outside anyways.


----------



## endrow

We have a CIH 8930 big bulky uses plenty of fuel for hay work . I hate that when ever you need to back up got to downshift threw all gears (clutch pack opens and closes for each click of the lever) to get reverse , Heavy compaction on alfalfa fields . They are good tractors but I like a reverser lever on the steering column.


----------



## haybaler101

endrow said:


> We have a CIH 8930 big bulky uses plenty of fuel for hay work . I hate that when ever you need to back up got to downshift threw all gears (clutch pack opens and closes for each click of the lever) to get reverse , Heavy compaction on alfalfa fields . They are good tractors but I like a reverser lever on the steering column.


I agree on the tranny, last thing I would want a loader on. My 7220 shifts hard. I paid $45 grand for it 5 years ago with 3200 hours. Needs tires now, priced fire stones at $7000 for 4 18.4-42's


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> Rears are $1k each unless you want junk.
> Fronts are $500 ea, " " " "


Some FWA tires are just about as high as the rears.Not as popular a size so they stick it to ya. :angry:


----------



## JD3430

I'm looking at a CIH MXM120 as we speak and the dealer quoted me prices on tires,but they were 28 front and 38 rears.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

endrow said:


> We have a CIH 8930 big bulky uses plenty of fuel for hay work . I hate that when ever you need to back up got to downshift threw all gears (clutch pack opens and closes for each click of the lever) to get reverse , Heavy compaction on alfalfa fields . They are good tractors but I like a reverser lever on the steering column.


Yuck...The one I end up buying will have to be a loader tractor so this is a major turn off.


----------



## Gearclash

There is a shift kit out there that allows the powershift to free fall thru the gears if the "inching pedal" is floored. This helps alot for frequent F/R operations but it is still not a left hand reverser.

As far as fuel use, for higher hp loads Magnums seem to be pretty economical.

The '10' (like 7110) size Magnums have lighter final drives.

My experience has been that boxcar Magnums are light on the front and will always benefit from a front weight set if there is a load on the drawbar or 3pt.


----------

